# coming into aussie winter



## benji (Dec 27, 2012)

so based on the speed at which my bees were working , they had a frame and a half to fill, and i decided to nadir a second box. in hindsight, bad move, the weather is starting to cool and the have slowed production considerably to the point where they have not yet finished the first box. i am thinking bout taking the second box out and leaving them to the one box for the winter which surely they will fill soon. with the second box out i figure they will have a smaller space to temperature regulate and therefore winter better. is removing the box ok, and will one box be enough to winter successfully or should i look at sugar syrup or something? the winters here in adelaide south australia are cold but not unbearable... 10 degrees celsius... any thoughts?
benji


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Benji,

I would remove the second box now. They won't swarm from now on and they will winter better in the one box. (Less condensation.)

Just need to make sure they have enough capped honey. I go for 2/3 of the frames having capped honey by the end of May. Check in a few weeks and feed if necessary (ideally when it's above 14°C.)

Put the other box back on in early August.


----------



## benji (Dec 27, 2012)

cheers matt, yeah that seem the best idea


----------

